# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  خطيبي يبي يدخل فيني قبل اشهار الزواج

## علااااية دبي

حبيباتي أنا وااااايد اترددت قبل ما أكتب لكن حالتي ويا خطيبي الله يسلمكن انا مخطوبة يعني مالجة لي شهر ألحينه والعرس إن شاء الله في الصيف بأمر من أهلي عشان أقدر أخلص هاي السنة دراستي بس خطيبي لو الود وده نعرس اليوم قبل باجر بسسسس البارحة كنت أرمسه فاااااااجئني بأنه يبي يدخل علي قبل ما نعرسسسس قال أونه عادي لأنه في الشرع أعتبر زوجته أنا الصراحة سكت ما قلت شي لأنه ويهي صااااار أحمرررر استحييييييييييت واااااااايد وما قدرت أرمسه اليوم مع أنه حااااارق الفوون من اتصااالاته علي صدقوووووني أنا حااااااسة فيه بسسسسسسس والله أستحييييي وفي نفس الوقت أخاف من ربي يلعني لأنه في هالحالة أعتبر زوجته وإذا ما لبيته راح تلعني الملائكة وأخاف ما أعفه ويروح بعدها للحرام بسسسسس صدقوني أنا لليوم مب قادرة أرمسه وكل ما أبي اتصل عليه أخااااف وقلبي يدقققققققق ما أعرف والله ساعدوني دخيلكم ما أدري شسوي وبعدين شوفوا كك شهر باقي عن الصيف 6 شهوووور تخيلوا لو حملت قبل العرس شو بيكون موقفي من أهلي ذيج الساعة الصراحة الله يهديه حبيبي كيف يطلب طلب نفس هذا ؟ ساعدوني خواتي وهل في وحدة منكن مرت بحالة مثل حالتي ويا خطيبي فديته 
حبيباتي مشكووووورات حييييييييل على النصايح وهذا اللي أنا سويته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post18221217

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## خيماويه 999

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 


الغلا انتي بروحج قلتيها تخيلي حملتي 
لاتقصين على غمرج وتقولن هذا ريلي ولاز البيه وغيره 
ترى بعد من اكمال الزواج التشهير وانتوا بعدكم ماكملتوا هذا الشرط 

هانت اصبروا واذا على خطيبج حاولي تواسينه وتقنعينه ان هذا لشي مابيصير الا عقب العرس انشاءالله 


بسكم عاد الله يهديكم اعتبروا من اللي كنا نسمعه وياما سمعنا من قصص عن هالسوالف 
والله يهديج انتي وياه

----------


## لولوة mama

الله يهديه لزوجك معقوله مايقدر يصبر صدج موقف محرج بس ما يصير يدخل عليج قبل العرس

----------


## قطوة نوره

تحملي تسوين شي ماتدرين بظروف شو يصير 


والله اعرف وحده نفس حالتج طلقها قبل العرس 

لانها عطته قبل العرس 


تحملي على نفسج

----------


## شما العمران

أختي العزيزة بالعكس لازم ترفضين هالشي على طول 

وأعتقد هو يختبرج 

أعرف ناس البنت وافقت خطيبها على هالشي وبعدين عافها

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

تخيلي تحملين !!!
او تخيلي لا سمح الله ماصار نصيب ...و خسرتي عذريتج !
انا ملجت سنه و عمري ماشفت ريلي ...
انا لو مكانج مابوافق ..برويه اني رزينه ...و بقوله لا ...انشاءالله يوم بنعرس سو الي تباه ...بس الحين بليز لاتفتح الموضوع ...
يكمن تكبرين في عينه ......
الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## لجل حبك

> تحملي تسوين شي ماتدرين بظروف شو يصير 
> 
> 
> والله اعرف وحده نفس حالتج طلقها قبل العرس 
> 
> لانها عطته قبل العرس 
> 
> 
> تحملي على نفسج



تخيلي يستويلج جي لاسمح الله

تحملي على عمرج

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والف لاااااا
لا تعقين نفسج في المحظور وعقب يعوفج لأنج سلمتيه نفسج بسرعه 
ويمكن يكون اختبار منه لج ...
الله المستعان

----------


## Bяѕτϵϳe Dɑl3

تحملي توافقين

----------


## ريم وفرح

دام انج تبين تاخذين راينا بالموضوع يعني انتي ما عندج مانع وانا اعتقد انج كاتبه هالمضوع لاثارة البلبله لا اكثر ولا اقل والموضوع كله مفبرك ويا ريت ينحذف اصلا مكانه مب هنب مكانه فقسم العلاقات العائليه الله يهديكم يبنات هالوكت

----------


## @وردة جوري@

الله يهديه 

قلبي معاج 

ان شاء الله الخوات يفيدونج

----------


## لولوة mama

الله يهديج ويهديه ..........

----------


## سكـون

انزين ما فيه مجال تسرعون الزواج!!
لو خطبة بنقول بس الملجة لما اتطول تمصخ السالفة وتزيد المشاكل
حاولي تقنعين أهلج والزواج ما يأثر ع الدراسة إذا كانت عندج إرادة 
انج تكملين واتخلصين ...

----------


## نوح الحمام

أختي من كلامج مااشاء عليج واضح أنج تعرفين العواقب هذا الفعله .. فكيف تسمحين له قبل العرس !!!؟؟ خبريه من العواقب ..وأنصحححححححححححححححححححححححج لا تلبين الطلب الا بعد العرس أن شاء الله ..

بخبرج سالفه ..عن وحده سامعه قصتها نفس قصتج وسمحت لزوجها أقصد خطيبها أنه يدخل عليها..تعرفين شو صااااااار ؟!!بعد ما شبع من الي يباه وبعد ما فقدت الحرمه عذريتها ..تغير من ناحيته 80 درجه ..مايتصل عليها مثل قبل ولا مسجات ويصدق يحصل سبب عسب يناقر وياها !!لين وصلت الأمور الى طلاااااااااااااااااااااق ..يلا الحين أنتي قوليلي شو حل برايج بعد مافقد عذريتها المسكينه !!!منو راح يزوجها وهي مب طايعه تخبر اهلها

وهم وحده بعد نفس الشي حملت منه ومااااااااااااااااااااااااات ..شو الحل برايج

أصلا معروف ان الرياييل أن مايقدرون يسطيرون على اعمارهم من ناحيه االجنس على عكس المرأة ..
فصيحتي هديه وحاولي تقنعينه يالغاليه ..
والله يوفقكم لما فيه الخير

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

الله يهديه بس .. !!

اسمعي كلامه ما قلنا لآ .. 
و ريلج ايه !! ( شرعا ً ) مب جدام الناس .. 
بعض الناس للحين ما يعرفون !!



حبوبتي .. و الله اعرف بنت مقربه مني .. صديقه قديمه .. 
دخل عليها ريلها قبل العرس بشهر واحد .. !!!!
و دخل عليها كم مره بعد المره الاولى .. 

و بعدين عافها .. 
مآدري شو صار بالضبط .. 
بس اللي اعرفه انها صارت سالفه عووووووووووووووده .،،
و الاب بغى يذبح بنته .. 
و الريال شرد مادري شو سالفته اهو بعد .. 




تلاحقي ع عمرج و لا تقولين هذا ريلي و بطيعه !!
طيعيه بالعقل و المنطق ..!!
مب يقول ابا بوسه مآدري ابا حنان مآدري ابا مادري شو تقولين عادي و ريلي .. !!
لا ياقلبي .. تحملي ع روحج.. و خافي على نفسج و سمعه اهلج ..


الناس اذا عرفوآ بيقولون هذي فـ بيت اهلها جيه تسوي .. 
عيل في بيت ريلها شو بتسوي .. 
و تعرفين كلام الناس و اسلوبهم في الاستفزاز ..




حاولي تردعينه .. 
و اذا فتح معاج هالموضوع مره ثانيه .. 
قوليله انا ماحب هالكلام و كل شي بوقته زين ..
و دام على عرسكم 6 شهور
يعني مب لازم يفاتحج بهالامور ..

----------


## أم مران

لا تعليق

----------


## نسيم الحب

اياكي يا اختى الغالية انك تسلمين نفسك بسهولة حتى لو انه ريلك بس لازم اشهار العرس ليتم الزواج وهذا شرع ربنا والله يا اختى ما بياخذ اللي بدو ياه وبعدين بذل فيك العمر كله اياكي والله الموضوع حساس واذا كان بحبك صحيح ما بيسأل هيك سؤال ابدا انا برأي خبريه انه هذا الموضوع سد لا يمكن اختراقه واذاعاد وفتحه تواجهن اهلك باللي يقوله

----------


## ام دعوودي 1

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تسوينها ابدا ولا تفكرين
سمعت سالفه بنتين سونها وحملن قبل العرس وسووا العرس سكيييتي وشوي تطلقوا

نصييييحه لوجه الله وقفيه عند حده لو هو ريلج وبعدين يمكن هو يختبرج ومن تقولييله لا بتكبرين في عينه

----------


## غايه المنى

> الله يهديه بس .. !!
> 
> اسمعي كلامه ما قلنا لآ .. 
> و ريلج ايه !! ( شرعا ً ) مب جدام الناس .. 
> بعض الناس للحين ما يعرفون !!
> 
> 
> 
> حبوبتي .. و الله اعرف بنت مقربه مني .. صديقه قديمه .. 
> ...


كلامج عين العقل خيتي غالية

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

اذا مستعيل عادي عرسي الشهر الياي وكملي دراسه بالمسا والله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## شوق _ زايد

لا تعليق

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

اتحملي غناتي..

ماتعرفين شو بيصير عقب..

حاولين تفهمينه..

----------


## @أم عمر@

انتبهي تسلمين عمرج له لانه يمكن بسهوله يتخلص منج لاقدر الله او تحملين وتعرسين وفيج كرشة او تربين بعد العرس ب 3 شهور لا حبيبتي هاي ما تعتبر من طاعة الزوج لانه من السنة اشهار الزواج انتي اعلنوا انكم ما تبون تسوون حفلة عرس واكتفوا بحفلة صغيره للاقارب دام ما فيه صبر وعقب خليه يدخل عليج كل يوم ........

----------


## بشبشه

لاتغلطين وبعدين تندمين
نصيحه من خواتج
فكري فيها وايد

----------


## cute uae

تحملي توافقين ]لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تسوينها ابدا ولا تفكرين
نصييييحه لوجه الله وقفيه عند حده لو هو ريلج وبعدين يمكن هو يختبرج ومن تقولييله لا بتكبرين في عينه

----------


## مهاوي الغوى

ولا تلعنج الملايكة ولا شي
هذا للحين مب ريلج لانه ما اشهرتوا الزواج
تحملي تسوينها
شو يضمنج مايطلقج ويقول هي مب بنت
كيف تثبتين انه منه وهو جدام الناس مادخل عليج

----------


## cute ^_^

تحملي يقص عليج الشيطآن
الزوآآآج اشهـآر وانتو بعدكم ما سويتو العرس
كل شي في وقته حلوو عيل شو خليتو حق العرس
الله يوفقج ^.^

----------


## ضي القمر2004

حبيبتي... الريال يختبرج اتحملي توافقين على هالشي ابدا لا ترضين

----------


## أنصفني يارب

الله يخليج لاتوافقين والله صدق يمكن يختبرج لو ي صيح الدم بدل الدمع والله وليش سموه شهر العسل الا عسب هالشي والله بتندمين لو عطيتيه حرااااااااام لا والله الريال عنده الحب بها الزمن ولا شي عطيتي الحين بقول بس في غيرج الحين شبعت منها بليز لا ادعولي آخذ ولد خالي 
ومع احترامي لبعض الرياييل

----------


## ام حمااادي

الله يتمم لج على خير 


وتحملي تسويينها 


يمكن تطيحين من عينه بعد ما ياخذ حاجته منج زوجج صح لكن يدخل عليج بدون علم اهلج لا وألف لااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انتبهي صارت لبنات وايد وفانهايه ما صار نصيب يكملون مع بعض تخيلي شو موقفهن وكيف كان ؟؟؟


والسموووووووووووحه

----------


## فنكي

لا طبعا 
قوليله لا !!!!!!!!
اتخيلي حملتي
اتخيلي لا سمح الله ما ستوا نصيب و كل حد سار في دربه
اتخيلي هو بسم الله بعيد الشر استوا ليه شي 

شووو بتسوين حزتها ...؟

----------


## كل الغلا78

والله واحد سواها فوحده اعرفها وبعدين طلقها قبل العرس .. اياج ثم اياج

----------


## AmonBosS

ول خييبه مايستحي عويهه هذا

----------


## أم ود!د

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .


********


رفعي لي الله يبارك لج ويرزقج

************

----------


## ahaat_2015

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا تسوينها اختي سبحان الله يمكن مات "الواحد ما يضمن عمره" اختي يمكن يصير شي وتتفرقون وكل واحد في صوب او يمكن ينضر لج بعدين بنضرة مب زينه حتى لو ريلج انتي طلعتي معاه مندون علم اهلج حتى لو عرفو انج طلعتي معاه بس ما يعرفو شو بيصير بينكم اختي اتحملي على عمرج خليه يصبر ولا توافقين وقوليله اسبابج انج ما تقدرين تسوين اللي تبيه قوليله لازم اشهار وبعدين انا حلالك كلميه بكلمه طيبه وباسلوب حلو 


والله يجمعكم على خير يارب العالمين

----------


## شمووووووس

ماعندي قول غير اللي قالنهاا خوااتي جدااامي ...

بس انتي فكري بعقلج لا تفكريييين بقلبببببج

والله يووووفقكم ويبعد عنكن عيااال الحرام واوسواااس الشيطااان

----------


## عشيق الروح

حبيبتي لا ترخصيين عمرج وايد له..

يعني الريال ما يحب الحرمه اللي ينقص عليها بسرعه..

الريال يحب الحرمه الذكيه اللي تعرف كيف تتصرف وتفهم الريال ومب كل من قالها شي سوته حتى لو غلط!!

حبيبتي تحملي وايااااج وترضين وتسويييينها.. تراااج بنتدميين طوول عمرج...

اعرف وحده دخل عليها ريلها قبل العرس وعقب قام يعافها لنه خلاص شبع منها وخذا اللي يباه
وكان يبا يطلقها قبل العرس بس عشان اهلها كمل للعرس عشان الناس والسمعه وعقب العرس بشهر علطول طلقها... والمسكينه حملت وعندها بنت بس الريال مطلقنها اول شهر....

لا تغلطييين.. لا سمح الله ما صار نصييب.. او تأجل العرس زياده .. صار شي أخر العرس وعقب تحملين ..اوييه لا ااا مخاااطره الصراحه...

وبعديين المفروض انج من الاساس ما تترددين او تفكريين ..هالشي ما يباله تفكييير .. معروووف لا يعني لاااا

وولو هو صدق يحبج وشارنج بيصبر علييج.. الا هي كم من شهر.. مب سنه والا سنه...

وانتي لا تبينين له ان عادي عندج.. بيني له ان كل شي بحدود وان انتي ما ترضين هالشي يصير قبل العرس عسب يعرف انج وحده خلوقه ومحترمه ومربايه عدل...

وكل شي بوقته حلو...

والسموحه

----------


## الحب الاول

يحبج يبااج يصبـــــــر شو عايلنه؟؟؟

----------


## عذبه راك

رمسيه قوليله موافقه بس عقب ما نخبر الأهل

شوفي رده شو بيكون

اذا يبا يدخل قبل العرس من حقه لأنه زوجج بس لازم اهلج يعرفون اذا رضو بتكونين فالسليم

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

*100% قاعد يختبرج .. وفي وايد رياييل طلقوا حريمهم بسبة هالشي*

----------


## كلى دلال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اختى مرة وحده من الخوات نزلت نفس موضوعج يمكن السنه الفاتت واخر شي طلع ريلها يختبرها فى الاخير فيمكن يكون اختبار هذا من جهه من جهه ثانيه تناقشي وياه فى الموضوع ترا ما بينفعج انج ما تردين عليه ما هو الا مجرد هروب مؤقت .

----------


## صاحبة الجود

الله يهديه ...
المفروض اجوبينه قبل ما يكمل لان صح زوجج ومكتوب كتابج بس لا تنسين انه بعدج *ما اعلنتي زواجج* الهو اهم شرط من شروط الزواج هو العلان
وان وافقتي شو بيقول عنج بعدين رخصت بعمرها وعطتني اغلى ما تملك كل وحدة

----------


## دموع وأمل

> دام انج تبين تاخذين راينا بالموضوع يعني انتي ما عندج مانع وانا اعتقد انج كاتبه هالمضوع لاثارة البلبله لا اكثر ولا اقل والموضوع كله مفبرك ويا ريت ينحذف اصلا مكانه مب هنب مكانه فقسم العلاقات العائليه الله يهديكم يبنات هالوكت


صح كلامك والله واحساسي انه *ريال*

----------


## UM_HAMOODI

يوم يبا يعرس بسرعه جيه يوافق يخلي العرس عقب 6 شهور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.. انا مب بس برفض الطلب حتى هو بقوله خلاص عافك الخاطر..ما خاف عليج ولاعلى موقفج جدام اهلج والناس!!!!! جيه الدنيا مصخره؟؟

----------


## &راقى بذوقى&

لا تواااااااافقين لان بترووووح مزه العرس واول يوم بيكوووون تافه بالنسبااالكم حلاته يووووم يكووون كل شى حسب الأصووول

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

*لكل اللي ردوآا ولآا بيردون 

لو سمحتوآا . . لآ تقولون إنه مب ريلهآا 
لأن هآا ريلها غصبا عنكم وغصبا عن الكل 
دآام عقدوآا وملجوآا خلآاص يعتبر ريلها .. فآهمين !

الصرآاحه اتبطون جبدي يوم اتقولون لآا مب ريلهاآ !
ومآاله حق عليج ومآتلعنج الملآائكه !

إنزين بقولكم . . اللي مآالجه وريلها قاآالها لاتسوين جذي ولآ لا تروحين هالمكآان وكسرت بكلآمه ورآاحت 
مآابتكون ملعونه !

إنتوآا على بآالكم ان خلآاص عقب العرس يصير حليها .. انزين شفايدة الملجه عيل !!
شنو تتسمى الملجه !
اذا مآكان حليلها ليش يدش عليها ويلبسها الدبله والشبكه وييلسون مع بعض !

بنآات بطلوا عقلكم شوي . . ماتبين يدش عليج لا يدش خلي عقب العرس
بس لآتقولون كلآم مب صحيح !
لآتقولون انه مب ريلها !

لو مب ريلها جآان ماكلمها فـ الفون برضى أهلها !

خآافوا ربكم شوي 


~> أنا ماقصد كل البنآات .. بس في البعض اللي يقول انه مب ريلهآ*

----------


## lailee

صح ريلها بس الدنيا ما فيها امان الحين بدون سبب مرات الريال ايطلق جيف وهو لاقي سبب ايطلق عشانه

----------


## اخت اخوي

لاااااااا وألف لاا تحملي على عمرج واذامافيه صبر كلمي لازم تكلمين أهلج والله يعينج حبوبه

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

لا فديتج لا تعطينه يلي يباااه الحين انتي ما تعلمين يمكن بياخذ حايته عقب بطلقج 
فاحسن لج تقوليله بانج ما تبين هالشئ الحين الا بعد الزوااااج والله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## مرود كحالي

لا اتحمـــلي اتسوووووووينها لالا
والله واايد ريايل يطلبون هالشي قبل العرس ويوم يستوي يطلقوونهم ويخلوونهم
الله يخليج لا توافقيييين .. يمكن الريال يختبرج بعدين شوو بتسوين لوو قالج لاسمح الله رووحي
اصبري واتحملي
وارفضي رفض قاااطع
الله يعينكم

----------


## لمسة فن99

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومليووووون لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
رايي من راي خواااااااااااتي
لا تغلطين أختي وعقب تندمين
واااااااااااايد سمعت عن هالمواضيع يسوووون كل اللي يبونه وعقب يطلقون البنات

الله يهدييييييييييييه

----------


## baby rak

مايحتاي اكثر كلام البنات كفو ووفوا
لاترضين الا بعد العرس

----------


## мόjяd έ7śąs

> لا اتحمـــلي اتسوووووووينها لالا
> والله واايد ريايل يطلبون هالشي قبل العرس ويوم يستوي يطلقوونهم ويخلوونهم
> الله يخليج لا توافقيييين .. يمكن الريال يختبرج بعدين شوو بتسوين لوو قالج لاسمح الله رووحي
> اصبري واتحملي
> وارفضي رفض قاااطع
> الله يعينكم

----------


## روح السعودية

*يااما ناس نطلقت والسبب هالشي صار قبل الزواج و لما تزوجوا ابتدت دوامة الشك بينهم واللي حملت واهله اصرووا انه يطلقها يقولوون دامها رضت لك اكييييييييد بترضا لغييرك

اذا يبيك ينتظر 

حلاة الشي بووووقته*

----------


## " أم هنـوده "

> تخيلي تحملين !!!
> او تخيلي لا سمح الله ماصار نصيب ...و خسرتي عذريتج !
> انا ملجت سنه و عمري ماشفت ريلي ...
> انا لو مكانج مابوافق ..برويه اني رزينه ...و بقوله لا ...انشاءالله يوم بنعرس سو الي تباه ...بس الحين بليز لاتفتح الموضوع ...
> يكمن تكبرين في عينه ......
> الله يهدي الجميع



.........


صدقــــج والله ..
فكري بكل شي قبل ماتخطين اي خطووه وتندمين عليها ...

----------


## كميلانه

ما بزيد عاللي قالنه خواتي بس تحملي انج 
تغلطين ... لاحقين ع كل شي

----------


## الحب لك وح

اختي اذا ولا بد عجلوا بالعرس و اجلي الدراسه او اذا انتي ثانويه حولي مسائي لاكن لا تتهورين و تنفذين الي يقولك عليه

----------


## فراولة ابوها

يرحم ايام اول الريال مايشوف حرمته ومايكلمها الا يوم يزفها بيته وماتنعدم بيينهم الثقه ابدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## طآلبة جآمعية

اتخيلي تصيرين حامل وبكرشة ولابسة فستان العرس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قوليله اذا وافقو امي وابوي فأنا ما عندي مانع

----------


## عثوله حلوه

لا تقولين هذا ريلي ولااااااازم اطيعه .. المفروووووض ع طووووووول تردين آسفه ما اقدر .. كل شي بوقته حلو .. 

واذا حملتي ؟؟ شو بيكون موقفج يدااام أهلج ؟؟؟ 

واذا طعتي ريلج الحين .. ترا عادي بقول هاي من الحين بايعه عمرها .. وبتم يشك فييج .. 

تخيلي انتي بفستان العرس وعندج كرووشة حمل ؟؟؟ 

ترا عادي يكون يختبرج .. واكييييييد قال انه انتي حرمتي ولاازم اطيعيني واذا ما طعتيني الملائكه بتلعنج .. ( أصلا ها كله كلاام الشيطان .. بس لو هو خايف عليييج ما بيطلب منج هالطلب من الاساااس )

ربي يهديه .. 

اتمنى تسمعين كلااام كل وحده ردت

----------


## ساسي ذهب

الغاليه اتحملي اتسوين هالشئ وااسيه بس لا تعطينه هالشئ قبل العرس ...


واااااااااااااايد اشيااء واحتمالاات يمكن تصير محد يعلم الغيب ....

تخيلي الله لا يقولها يعني الله ياخذ امانته وانتي مب معرسه كيف بتواجهين 
اذا مثلا ما صار نصيب باي شكل من الاشكاال ..

لا تغلطين هالغلطه والاياام يا حبيبتي تمر قوليله هالكلاام والله يوفجج

----------


## عواااشه

لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو يحــــــــــــــــــبج صــــــــــــــــح مـــــــــــــــا بيــــــــــــــــــــــــطلب منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج هــــــــــــــــــــــا االــــــــــــــــــــــــــطلب .................!!! لازم هوه اللي يخاف عليج من كلام الناس ومن احراجج عقب جدام اهلج !! .................

ريلج متهور ولا تضمنينه واااااااايد نسمع بها السوالف عقب من حملت مرته قااال ((( من منوو))) ؟؟!! والا تهرب 


بعد شو خليتو حق العرس .......تخيلي انتي معرسه خلاص مالهااا مزه بتكون ((( شهر العسل ))) قاضينه بالدسه كنتو تراا ......

وياااا ويلج من رمسته قب مدري كم سنه يوم بيقول لج انتي تذكرين يوم كنا مالجين (((شقا سمحتي لعمرج تسلمين نفسج لي ))) ........... علوم بتطلع عقب واحرااجات 


هيه ونسيت لا تقولين له لااا وانتي مستحيه ومدري شوه لااااااااااااااااااه خليج حمشه ههههه اقصد يعني كوني جديه وعطيه كلمه ما يقدر يجادلج فيها ...لانه تراه يوم بيجوف الحلوه تسكت وتستحي جنج تقولين له (((لح علي اكثر وبوافق )) .... عاد حزتها بيقول البنت سهله لاااااااااااااااااه تخلينه مول يحط ها الشي في باله عادي عطيه نظره جيه جنج مستغربه بتموتيييييييييييين من ها الطلب ولو عدتها مره ثانيه ترااا عواقبها شديده ...... بها الشي بالذاااااات خلي الرقه والمستحى بعيييييييييد .............0(قــــــــــــــــــولي وعـــــــــــــــــــــــــد )))

----------


## دانة الغلا

اذا ما فيهـ صبر يجدم العرس لاقرب وقت 
لا تحطين عمرج ف موقف صعب 
من الاسااس هو لو يخاف عليج ما بيطلب هاشي 
الله يوفقج

----------


## luluq8

حبيبتي اذا امتنعتي تعتبرين ناشز ديري بالج...

شوفى المشكله اني من الكويت وهل شي عادي عادي ان ريال يدخل بالي مالج عليها... 

كلمي الوالده كا استشاره 

وسالي شيخ و شوفي شبقولج

و حبيبتي منو الاهم عادات و تقاليد ولا شرع...

على الحمل فى اشياء وايد تمنعه..

واذا كان ناوى ياخذ الي يبيه ويطلق على قوله البنات هذا مو رياال!!!

واذا اختبار عذا عقله صغيييير!!

والزواج صح اشهار هذا بالشرع وما نختلف بس مو شرط عرس.. الناس يدرون انج مالجه ولا لا؟؟

----------


## ام رشوودي

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 

لاااااااااااااااااااا


ماتعرفين بعدين شو بيصير

----------


## luluq8

والسمووحه

----------


## آسيره عيونك

هيه انا اعرف وايد بنات تطلقوو من سبه انه خلو رياايييلهم يدخلون عليهم فتره الملجه وريلج الله يهديه مالكم وايد كيف فتحتو هالسيره ...
تحملي فديتج كلنا مالجات بس مانسمح حق ريااييلنا بهالشي ....قووليله بعد الزواج والاشهار سو اللي تبااه ..
فديتج واذا تحسين بشك او شي سألي مطوع عادي لاحياء ف الدين...باقي 6 شهور وايد الصراحه حتى لو باقي يوم لا تخلينه ...~ حاولي تفهمينه وتريحين باله بكلامج يعني قولي حبيبي ماايستوي وجي وفهمييه وقووليله انا بعد مشتاقه لك بس هالشي لازم يعني انتي واسلووبج وياا ريلج...والله يووفقج دنيا واخره وييسر لج اموورج وياا ريلج

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

ارفضي وبشده ... 
والا بتندمين وما بيفيدج الندم ... 
واللي تسوينه الحين انج تقللين من شوفته قوليله بس مره با الشهر وفي البيت ما تطلعون ..

----------


## bellegirl

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## بدر0البدور

الله يهديج ويهديه

----------


## رووح المشاعر

شو فايدة العرس عيل؟
كيف بتحسين بطعم العرس ؟
تخيلي دخل عليج قبل !! و فالعرس ما بيسويلج سالفه ! خلاص صرتي شي جديم بالنسبه له
تخيلي لا سمح الله استوى شي بخطيبج و هو داخل عليج قبل العرس
او انفصلتو او اطلقتو .. و رديتي تزوجتي مره ثانيه
شو بيكون موقفج ؟
شو بيكون تبريرج لهلج
هذا اذا ما حملتي .؟؟

تفسيرج للحديث غلط انه الملائكه تلعنج اذا ما لبيتي ريلج..
الزواج اشهااااااااااااااااااااااااار
و بعدين من حقه يسوي فيج اللي يباه
لا تستلمين و تسلمين نفسج بسهولة
انتي درة غاليه لا ترخصين بعمرج.. و ريلج بيصبر و كل ما رفظتي صدقيني بتكبرين فعييييييييينه ..

الله يستر على جميع بنات المسلمين ...

----------


## بـنـوتـه

حبوبه بدون تفكير لااااا توافقين .. حاولي تكلمين خطيبج وتقنعينه ان الشي هذا مايصير قبل العرس .. بعد العرس يسوي اللي يبيه .. قوليله انا مابغي انفضح بين اهلي تخيلي لو حملتي شو بيكون موقفج ... او لا سمح الله ماصار نصيب وهو خلاص خذ اللي يباه منج ... لاتسوين شي وتندمين عليه طول عمرج .. بالعكس بيعرف انج انسانه واعيه وماترضين الغلط على نفسج ..

----------


## اخت بوحميد

الغلااااااااااا
الريال ماشي اذكي عنه يمكن يختبرج واونه يسوى لج حركات انا زوجي مطووووووووووووووووع وقالى هالحركه تخيلي شوة سويت فيه بندت التلفووووووووون بويه وعقب طرش مسج قالى انا كنت اختبارج وماعرف شووووووووة انتى سوى هالحركه وردي لى خبر 

الله يهديكم كل شي بوووقته حلووووو ياحلوووووووووووووووووو==========

----------


## غاليه الدلوعه

لا و أللللللللللللللللللللللللللللففففففففففففففف لا
لا تسلمينه نفسج .............اذا والله رايدنج صدق وتبين تعفينه ومن هالكلام
الغاليه احسن الكم جدموا العرس خليه يكلم ابوج ولا أمج وكملي الدراسه بعدين وايد بنات سو جيه
لكن مثل ما قالوا الخوات وايد ناس دخلوا عليهم قبل العرس وبالاخر يا الحرمه احملت وفضحت نفسها واهلها ولا تركه وعافها
وكل شي في وقته حلو الغاليه وأكيد بعد الاشهار

----------


## اسمهايت

الله يهدي ريلج

----------


## (أم عناد)

*الله يهديه لزوجك معقوله مايقدر يصبر صدج موقف محرج بس ما يصير يدخل عليج قبل العرس*

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

اكيد البنات ما قصرن

----------


## أم وردتين

نوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
لاتوافقين طبعاااااااااا .. 
ومابزيد عن كلام البناااااااااات ,,

----------


## سـأإرـرهـ,

اختي مابفاول
بس تخيلي عقب مايدخل عليج يقولج ماباج !!
تخيلي حملتي !!
تخيلي اهلج دروا !!
تخيلي و تخيلي !!

لايهزج قلبي وتضعفين له
قوي قلبج
لو شو قالج ولو عزل
يظرب يدار ولا انه يدخل عليج قبل العرس !!!
اصلا عيب الريال يقول لمرته بدخل عليج قبل موعد العرس !

كبري عقلج 
مب عن مستحى وغيره
فكري فيها
انتي جي ولا جي بيدخل عليج
بس الموضوع انه متى يدخل عليج !!
الدنيا مب سايبه اختي

----------


## RealBeauti

انا برأيي وبكل احترام (كل وحده قالت هاي ما يحبج) هاي وحده غلطانه
الحين اهو ايحبها مشتاق ومتلهف لها اتجون واتقولون ما يحبج واتشككون البنت في نفسها واتضيقونها اكثر من ما هي مستضيقه مب حرام عليكم؟ 
حبيبتي كل شي بالهداوه يمشي 
قوليله بهالطريقه ( ريلي انت على راسي وانا عمري عمري ما ابي اطلع من شورك او اقول لك لا) (بس حتى لو انت زوجي شرعا الخوف الي راح ايجينا ان احنا انسوي شي بالخش او الخوف من الحمل ممكن بعدين ايولد ردة فعل عكسيه بعدين لما انكون في بيت واحد كل ما انقرب من بعض مخنا لا شعوريا راح يتذكر الخوف وراح انعاف بعض)
هاي الجمله عشان ايعرف انها مطيعه خخخخ
وبعدين قوليله بصراحه بصراحه انا بموت من الحيى ابي الموضوع ايكون رسمي ابي امي واخواني ايوصلوني لين عندك في يوم عرسنا ابي ابوي ايوصيك علي ترى والله اصيح اموت يغمي علي من المستحى خلها اتقولها واهي اتصيح على خفيف وبدلع عشان يتعلق فيها للعرس
اهني عشان ايعرف ان وراها اهل وانها متربيه صح 

لا تتجاهل اتصالاته ترى ياخذها غلط بس خلها بطريقه اتبين انها في شوره وان كل اوامره مطاعه بس هالشي ان شاء الله الله بيوفقهم فيه لما ايعرسون رسمي اتقولها واهي بتموت من الحيا بس مش بطريقه انها ماتبيه ترى تجرح رجولته 
وخلها اتركز على اهتماماته واتكلم فيها واتبين اهتمامها في الاشياء الي اتهمه يعني اقتصاد بسنز كوره سيارات...خلها اتشوف شنو اكثر شي ايحبه واتقول له انا ما اعرف وايد عنه قولي بليز وخلها اتبين اهتمامها واهو يتكلم عشان اول شي راح ايحبها بزياده وبعدين راح ايخف حنته على موضوع الدخله...وبعدين خلها اتابع اهتماماته يعني لو يهتم بالسيارات خلها اتابع هالسباق في هالمكان صار اشتعليقك عليه...خلها اتعيش احلامه معاه
والله يسعدكم ببعض ويجمعكم على خير ويحل كل المشاكل الي بينكم ما شاء الله

----------


## قلب ذياب

الله يعينج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم شهد2010

ياقلبي هو يختبرج انتبهي .. ولو يحبج بيصبر 

يعني صبر هالسنين كلهاوتحمل ما بيتحمل عنج 6 شهوور

----------


## حلوه وقموره

صراحه لو سلمتيه نفسج انتي غبيه لانه بتخسرين وايد واهم شيء نفسج وعذريتج

وانتي بالبر وبعدين تخسرين ثقته طول عمرج بيعايرج وتعيشين بجحيم الريال هالموضوع حساس

عنده مهما درس وسافر ورجع يتم تفكيره منغلق بهالامور ويحترم البنت الصعبه الي تحترم اهلها

وتحترم الاصول وماتتعدى عليهم والي توقفه عند حده فلا ترخصين نفسج وعقب ياخذ حايته

ويفرج ولا يسال عليج ويطلقج ترى سهله حصل الي يباه وبعدين يبدأ الشكوك والوسواس

فما بيقدر يكمل معاج لانه بيقول هاي وحده سهله اي واحد بيملج فيها بتعطيه الي يبي

وانا مااوثق اني اامنها على بيتي وعلى عرضي ...والريال اي شيء يحصله بسهوله يعافه بسهوله

فخلج رزينه وقويه بويهه من هالجانب وبيموت فيج وبيحس انه صدق احسن اختيار زوجته وبيعطيج ثقه كبيره

----------


## []نواري[]

ريلج يختبرج لا اكثر ولا اقل...
ولو طعتي الشور ...رحتي فيها وبيقولج بيباي...
لكن انتي آصري ع رفضج.....وقوليله كل شي حلو في وقته بعد العرس والتشهير وغيره

----------


## أم شموسة

اوييييييييييييييي


فشلة 


كان استحيييييييي


خليه يصبر

----------


## أم سلطان 345

تحملي تسوينها ... انتي ما تعرفين شو اللي بيصير لج فالايام اليايه ..وهو صح ان حلال بس المسأله مسألة مبدأ وعادات وتقاليد .. الحمد لله انا ملجت وكنت اطلع مع ريلي دوم وبروحنا بعد لان ماكان عندي حد يوديني السوق عسب اتزهب للعرس وهو اللي كان يوديني بس يشهد ربي عليه ان عمره ما طلب مني هالشي لين ما عرست .. افرضي طاوعتيه وبعدين حملتي شو بتسوين ؟؟ باي ويه بتقابلين امج وابوج بيقولون لعنبوها جذي نفسها ضعيفه وما صبرت لين العرس ... وعن سالفة ان باقي عالعرس 6 شهور ترى هذا مب عذر عيل ناس خذوا فالملجه سنه وسنتين حتى طلعه ما طلعوا البنات مع رياييلهم..

واذا مب عارفه كيف تمنعينه من هالشي لا تطلعين وياه بروحكم وفهميه ان اهلج ما يرضون انج تطلعين وياه بروحج او اتطولين وياه .. والله اييسر امورج

----------


## emaine

لو هو يحبج بينطر ها 6 شهور صح و لا لا 

اللي يحب شخص يباله الخير و يبا مصلحته

----------


## آلْمـيث

الله يوفقكم

----------


## om_shamsa

خبرينا شو صار ويااااااااااااج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وجع قلب

لو أنا منج ع طووول برد عليه وبرفض رفض قاااااااطع .. حبيبتي الزواج اشهار وبموافقة الأهل .. انتي لازم تحطين في بالج وااايد أشياء .. اتخيلي تحملين .. وحبيبتي بسم الله على ريلج بس الدنيا حياة وممات اذا صار بالريال شي كيف بتواجهين أهلج والناس وتخبرينهم انج فقدتي عذريتج .. اتحملي حبيتي .. لا ترضيييييييييييييييييين

----------


## o1o2o3

شكلج انت اللي تبين هذا الشئ 
عيل ليش تشاورينا
تعرفين أن هذا غلط 
ليش
تبين حد يقولج حطي مانع

----------


## وجع قلب

> شكلج انت اللي تبين هذا الشئ 
> عيل ليش تشاورينا
> تعرفين أن هذا غلط 
> ليش
> تبين حد يقولج حطي مانع



صدقج والله ما أدري أنا ليش يالسة أنصح وانبح صوتي .. وهالشي كل البنات يعرفون عواقبه .. شكلها الأخت تدور حد يأييدها

----------


## قلب من اللماس

أختي العزيزة بالعكس لازم ترفضين هالشي على طول 

وأعتقد هو يختبرج انتبهي لا لا

----------


## فديتني دلوعه

ارفضي بشدددددددددددددددددددده

----------


## angeleye

*شوفي اختي في رياييل يطلبون هالشي لانهم يطلعون وايد مع البنت و يحبونها ويكون صار شي بسيط بينهم مثل بوس وحضن يعني يطلب هالشي لانه يحبها ومن الخاطر يباها. وفي رياييل وهم الاغلبيه يطلبون هالشي كاختبار. حتى ما يكون طاف وقت ظويل على الملجه, يحبون يعرفون هاي البنت خفيفه والا ثقيله و متربيه وتقدر تصون بيتها وعيالها! ساعات تقدرين تفرقين ادا يختبرج والا صدق يباج وساعات ما تكونين متأكده. وادا انت متعوده تطلعين وياه يوم يطلب هالشي اكيد لانج تحبينه بتكونين في داخلج انتي بعد تبين. بس شوفي اختي احسن خلج في السليم سواء يختبرج او يباج صدق, حلاة هالسالفه بعد العرس يوم تكونين لابسه الفستان وكاشخه ويكون هو ميت عليج وانتو عالكوشه. اعرف وحده من الاهل دخل عليها ريلها قبل العرس وحملت وعرست وهي حامل في ثلاث شهور!!!! وقالت والله اني اتندمت لان المفروض ليلة العرس تكون غير وتكون ليلة العمر بس صارت ليله عاديه. وفتشلت من اهلها وقت الولاده وقالوا حق الناس انها ربت قاصر!!!! ليش تحطين نفسج في هالموقف. قللوا طلعاتكم شوي واقنعيه باسلوب حلو ان احلا انأجلها لين العرس عشان انكون كاشخين وتكون ليلة عمرنا. قوليله انا احبك واشتاقلك بس مب حلوه انسويها الحين, وقوليله انت تعرفني اهلي ماربوني اني اسوي شي بالسر وبالدسيه. كل تأخيره وفيها خيره والله يوفقج*

----------


## fashions

في قصه لوحده .. حملت وهي بالملكه وبعدها زوجها سااااااااااااافر ياخذ دوه برا البلاد .. وطلعت حاااااااااااااامل وصات فضيحه وكلموه اهلها وابوها وقالو تعال عجل بالعرس .. قااااااااااااال وانا شيدريني ان هذا ولدي ؟؟؟؟
بكل وقاااااااااااحه .. وتهرب منه وأرسل وقة طلاقها ..
ووحده ثانيه حملت قبل الزواج وزوجها الله يرحمه توفى بحادث .. 
ووحده ثالثه نفس الشي صارت مشكله بينها وبين خطيبها وصلت لطلاق وتطلقت وهي مش بنت .. وكل ماخطبها احد قالو اهلها بنتنا بنت لانها تطلقت قبل الدخله .. وكتمت السر وضلت عانس طول العمر
نصيحتي حاااااااااااولي تقنعين أهلك وتعجلين بالزواج .. تزوجي وكملي دراستك مافي اي مشكله عادي ...
او أرفضي رفض قوي وكوني جديه جدا بالرفض وخبريه انك ماتريدي هالشي قبل الزواج وان الموضوع ممكن يوصل لامك .. لو كان بالغصب .. علشان مايرد يطلبه مره ثانيه ..

----------


## ماسة الذوق

الله يعينج

----------


## حبيته بجنون

*وااااااابووووي على هالمنكر

الحين صارت موضه كل وحده تطلع ع الكوشه بكرشتها


انتي وياه يبالكم خيزران محنايه على ظهوركم عسب تعرفون الصح من الغلط


وشكلج انتي بعد تدورين حد يايدج عشان تركضين له

اتقي الله في عمرج يابنت الحلال

وتراه يوم بيفوت الفوت ماينفع الصوت


والله يهديه ويستر عليج*

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

!!

الخوات ما قصروا

----------


## * ام خماس *

الغلية لنتي طلبتي الراي وخواتي ما قصرن وسون الي عليهن وافادوووج والي عليج الحينة التطبيق ع شان ما تندمين والله يستر عليج وعلينا

----------


## ألوان الطيف

> تحملي تسوين شي ماتدرين بظروف شو يصير 
> 
> 
> والله اعرف وحده نفس حالتج طلقها قبل العرس 
> 
> لانها عطته قبل العرس 
> 
> 
> تحملي على نفسج


وحتى أنا أعرف وحده أطلقت لنفس السبب ..
أثقلي شوي


وأزيدج من الشعر بيت ...فيه وحده يوم عرسها في الشهر الثامن ...شوفي الفشله

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

تدرين ريلج مسوي فيج حركه صدقيني اغلب الشباب جذا يملجون ياخذون الي يبونه ويطلقون تحملي والله بتستوين رخيصه عنده حلاته ليله الدخله لا تستوين ياهل ويقص عليج ولا أخافج انتي بعد مستعيله عالعموم نحنا نصحناج وانتي ادرى بعدين لومي نفسج

----------


## أسووم

تحملي تسوينها
شو يضمنج مايطلقج ويقول هي مب بنت
كيف تثبتين انه منه وهو جدام الناس مادخل عليج

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*سؤال .. 

وين صاحبة الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!*

----------


## قلب انسانه

اكيد اهو صغير بالعمر مب واعي للي يقوله ..وهو يرضى اخته تسوي ها السوات.هو معروف شرعا زوجج وحلالج بس بعدج عند ابوج انتبهي ختيه ولا مايسوى عليج البهدله لاجل نشوه .

----------


## رشة مسك

السلام عليكم ، اختي انا صار لي هذا الشي مع زوجي بس بطريقه ثانية ،شهر 3 قالي انا ابغي اعرس بس انا رفضت لان شهر 6 بخلص دراستي وعرسنا شهر 6 ، طنشته تميت اتهرب منه والحمد لله ما فاز علي ، لا تنقادي ليه لمصلحتج الله يسعدج

----------


## علااااية دبي

السلام عليكم

شااااااكرة لكمممممم جميعا على النصايح فديتكن والله 

وللعلم ترا أنا من النوع اللي وااااااااااايد يستحي يعني ما أقدر أتكلم معاه بجدية عقولتكن وياه لأنه من يقول ألو تتغير نبرة صوتي 180 درجة يعني ما أقدر أوصف لكن حالتي 

بسسسس الصرااحة ردودكن يابت لي زياااااااغ وأنا من النوع الخواااااف والجبااااان في نفس الوقت 

رحت على طول اتصلت على أخويه العود فديته وقلت له أبيك ضرووووووري الحقنييييي

فديته والله أخويه حبيبي وعزوتي ما طول عليه طبعا قعد يقولي شو بلاج وجيه لأني من الزيغة كنت أصيح صايح

فقلت لاااااااازم أخبر أخويه وهو يتصرف معاه أنا صراحة ما أقدر أتحمل بروحي طلبات خطيبي 

طبعا من المستحى ما قدرت أنطق بكلمممممة وحدة بس قتله أصبر شوي كتبت له في ورقة شو قالي وطلب مني

خطيبي واعطيته اياها

أخويه يوم قرا الورقة انصدممممممم لأنه خطيبي هذا معروف بأخلاقه وجيه يعني مااااا اتوقعها أبددد تطلع منه هالأفكاااار

على العموووووم أخويه أخذ مني الفون وقال بيرمسه وبيشوووف شسالفته بالضبطططط 

وللعلم أخويه وااااااااااايد طيب وحكيم عشان جيه أنا واااايد أرتاح له حتى أكثر من خواتي 

بشوف اليوم إن شاء الله شو بيصير وبخبركن 

دعوااااااااتكن

----------


## ليدي بيرد

عشان تكبرين في عينه لاااازم ترفضين وفي عادات وتقاليد لازم تتقيدين فيها

صدقيني واايد ناس سوها وعقب ماخلصوا يا طلقوا 

بحجة إنهم كانوا يختبرونها وما مجحت في إختبارها 

عشان جي ما أنصحج أبدا وقوليله يصبر وبالعكس حاولي تبينين له إنج زعلت ومب حلوة ف حقج هو جي يقولج

----------


## ليدي بيرد

ونفس ماقلتي أهلج إشترطوا عليه إنج تكملين دراستج وبعدج 
وهو وافق ع الشرط وخذاج 

لاتصغرين أهلج في نظرة وإنه عاادي تسوين شي من وراهم

----------


## ام نوره200

حبيبتي خليه يكلم اهلج مرة ثانية ويقول لهم انه بيخليج تكملين دراستج

----------


## احلام فتاة

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لا تسوينها ما تعرفين شو بيصير باجر بيكون من نصيبج ولا بيصير شي لا قدر الله لا تسوينها خذيه نصيحه مني وبعدين لو له الحق فيج بس لا تسوينها يمكن بتحملين في هالفتره شو بيكون موقفج عدال اهلج خليه يصبر

----------


## فدى UAE

هذا طلب مفروض ما يطلبه لو صدق ما يروم يتريا جان عجل بالعرس وقال حق اهلج انا ماروم اتريا 
ما يستوي ترضين ما تعرفين باجر شو يستوي كوني ثقيلة و رزينة و صدقيني لو هو نصيبج ما في شي بيوقفه حتى لو ما رضيتي

----------


## bnooota

الغالية هذا اختبار من ريلج لج
إياااااااااااااااااج اتسويين اللي يبييه
و إذا مستعيل جدمو العرس
و ظاربييه و قولييله ما شي إلا بعد العرس

وحدة سوتها و اتطلقت بعدها لأن ريلها قالها سلمتيني نفسج قبل العرس

إيااااج إياااج
الله يستر على الجميع

----------


## كل الرقة

انتوا شو تقولين ...؟؟!!!! كيف يعني ربج يلعنج لانج ما وافقتيه.. هو مب زووووووووووووووووجج بعده
الزواج اشهار وانتوا ما شاهروتوا يعني لا بعدكم.... لا تطبيقين حديث ماااااااااا ينطبق عليج

----------


## شمعه راك

يالله بصباح خير على هالرمسات الحلوه على الصبح

اشوووه مستوى بعقلج انتى صاااحيه ولالا لا

برمسج برمسه تدش العقل

الحين بذمتج مكلفه على عمرج ومالجه وترمسينه وبعد فوق كل ها تبين تطلعين وياه((انتى فاهمه قصد الطلعه))

اوكيه كل البنات يطلعن ويا ازاجهن ومافيها شي بس انتووو اللى تفكرون فيه كله غلط بغلط دام هذي بدايتكم يا اختى اقولج ابشري بكل خير حق مستقبلج اللى جدام

بتقولين ريلي على سنة الله ورسوله بس من جلامج حسيت انج راضيه وتبين ها الشي يصير و على فكره لو سويتوها مره بيعيبكم و بتسوونها كل مره

بس تخيلي لا سمح الله استوت مشكله امبينكم ترى اهل التلفونات فتره الملجه تطلع لهم الف عله وعله ويالله عاد صرفي عمرج بعد الطلعه وطلعت لج عله ماعيبت الريل وطلقج قبل لاتتزوجون رسمي او استوى شي بالريال وحملتى
بعدين بتندمين ندم وبتفتحين بحياتج صفحه انتى بغنى عنها

الجلام وايد بس انا لو ارمس من اليوم لباااجر مابتستوعبين جلامي الا اذا طاح الفاس بالراس

و السموووووحه لأن الجلام اللي تقولينه يقهر

----------


## منايه شوفته

البنات ما قصروا بالنصايح 
و فكري بالعقل خلي عواطفج على صوب 
ما تعرفين باجر شو بيصير و شو بيكون موقف اهلج اذا عرفوا 
واذا هو مب قادر يصبر خلاص جدموا العرس 
و الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## cute uae

تكملة الموضوع هنا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post18221217

----------


## عذراي22

والله انت مو مستحية تكتبين جي كلام ، لو بخاف عليك كان حافظ عليك لاخر لحظة اصلا ما في مجال تفكري او تستحي لانو الموضوع مرفووووووووووووووووووووض مافي مجال للنقاش ابدا ، وعلى كل حال دنيا مليانه قصص وعادي باي لحظة تنفصلوا وساعتها خبري اهلج انج عرستي قبل العرس كيف ما اعرف حلي هالمعادلة 



الله يهديك ويهديه

----------


## برستيجي غير

شدراااااااااج انه زواجكم بيتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شدراج انه بتمين على ذمته يمكن يدخل عليج وعقب يطلقج؟؟؟ شو بتسوين ؟؟؟ شو بتقولين للناس وأهلج وفرضا لاسمح الله طلقج وفسخ الملجة ويا واحد ثاني وخطبج شو بتقولين له ؟؟ بتسوين عملية ترقيع ولا بتقوليلنه خطيبي ماتريا للعرس ودخل علي؟؟؟ افرضي انه شاء الله وحملتي ؟ بتلبسين فستان العرس وبطنج منفوخ ... ترا استوت لوحده الله يتسر عليها وحضرنا عرسها وكانت علج فحلوج الناس صح خطيبها بس دخل عليها ويوم عرسها كانت حامل فالشهر 3 تخيلي وربي مااجذب عليج الحرمه على نياتها وماكانت تعرف شي وطيبه ومتدينه بس خطيبها لعب براسها وقال لها انتي حلالي وتعتبرين حرمتي ومن هالكلام لين ما طاح الفاس بالراس وعرست وهي حامل تخيلي يابت بنت وهالبنت والله ينادونها بال ....................... تخيلي ... مع انه الحرمه عل ذمته بس بعد رمسة الناس ماترحم والله وتعور القلب 


فكري فكل هالاشياء محد ضامن عمره ومحد ضامن انه الاوضاع اتم على ماهي عليه ياما شباب قالوا شرات خطيبج والله ثم والله دخلوا على خطيباتهم وقبضوهم والباب وطلقوووووووهن وهالرمسة هب من عندي من عند اخواني وخوالي وسمعتها باذوني حتى خطيبي اللي هو خطيبي كان يقوللي عن ربعه انهم يخسسون فالبنات بهالطريقة طبعا كل واحد ونيته لاتقولين انا حرمته وبتلعني الملائكة عيل ليش يسمونه عرس وومخاسير ويوله وكوشه وفستان ومهر اذا هذا كله يباه بين يوم وليله خلاص جان الكل وافق يلبس بنته خيشة ويقبضها الباب ويسلمها للخطيب بلا مخاسير ولا بيزات ولا شو رايج؟؟

انتبهي حبوبه ولاترضين خليه يتريا بلاه متحرقص تراج بتكونين حلاله ....

فكري بعمرج ولاتفكرين به وبرضاه لو هو عاقل ماطلبج منج هالشي ..

الله يهديه ويسعدكم ياااااااااارب ويتمم فرحتكم على خير الله آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ونحضر عرسج ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## رزينة بطبعي

صح كلام الاخوات يمكن يختبرج عشان يشوف ردج نصيحتي لج لا توافقين وبعدين حلات الشي ف يومه وكل شي فوقته حلو ويوم انه يبا يدخل عليج قبل العرس حق شو العرس عيل هذي شي خاص بينكم فهميه ان هذي لحظة لها وقتها لايضيعها عقب تندمون ويسمونها ليلة العمر يعني الواحد يعرس مرة وحده 
الله يعينج ويصبرج 

ختج : رزينة بطبعي

----------


## kalpoka

جدموا العرس انزين ما عليكم من حد خل يقول ان ما يروم يستحمل شراتي ويا ريلي انا كنت جي..

----------


## sh.san

انا اعرف قصص واايد عن حريم خلو رياييلهم يدخلون فيهم ومصيرهم الطلاق والشك وبعضهم الفضيحه بالحمل والي خبري خبركم بعدين منو بياخذج اذا هدج حالج حال المطلقات 

نازعيه وقوليله جان فيك خير قول هالكلام حق اهلي وجوف ردهم لك وسكري عليه

بيعرف انج بنت ناس

ترا حتى لو عرسج بعد هاك الشيء صدقيني بيتم يشك فيج

بينيله انج شريفه مكه بيموت فيج وبيتعلق فيج لاخر حد وبيوثق فيج واااااااااايد

الله يوفقج

----------


## 7ano0oda

اختي اظني هو يختبرج انا اعرف ناس بنتهم كانت مالجه انزين ويوم طلب منها عطته بكل سهوله ويوم عطته بكل سهوله قال حق اهله انا ماباها قالوله ليش قالهم انا طلبت منها هالشي وهي عطتني اياه بكل بروده وطلقها 
صح كلامهم الجماعه كل شي بوقته حلوو .. انتي ما تعرفين يدام شو يصير هل هو بكون من نصيبج ولا لاء ..
هـل هو بكون حي الين العرس ولا لاء >< تراه اختي الموت حق 

فكري خيتي >< وارفضي وفهميه ان هالشي ما يستوي الا عقب العرس ..

----------


## ام ماسه

حبيبتي هو يختبرج و يبا يشوفج صدق بنت رجاجيل وله بسلمين عمرج جي لزم تروينه انه هذا الشي مب سهل انج تعطينه اياه

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

شو اشعنه جييييييييييييييه مستعيل 

لا تغلطين حبيبتي ترى كل شي بوقته حلو وحلاته عقب ما تلبسين الفستان الابيض 

قوليله انج مب مستعده عادي صارحيه ما فيها شي وهذا من حقج 

حلوه هذي الله يعينج والله

----------


## ام انومي

لو كان يحبج ويخاف عليج ما طلب هالطلب
وانتي اثجلي لاتمين ملقوفه عليه
يمكن هذا اختبار يسويه لج ويشوف رزانج خلج رزين وما ينفع بعدين ياليت

----------


## دينا مسلمة

اختى هو خطبك ليتزوجك ليعف نفسه
فلما تأجيل الزواج
تزوجى واكملى دراستك فى بيتك ماالمشكله
والله انا كنت فى كليه عمليه وكان معى بنات متزوجات وحوامل 
المهم انك تعفى زوجك
اخبريه انه يكلم اهلك ويطلب تقديم موعد الزفاف ان اراد لان من شروط الدخول عليكى -البناء - الاشهار
وانتى لستى بعاصيه له ان رفضتى لانه طالما لم تشهروا انه سيبنى بكى اى يدخل بكى فلا حق له فى ذلك

الله يتملكم على خير فى اقرب وقت ويرزقكم من فضله

----------


## Um.Khalid

فكري في الموضوع بالعقل مش بالعاطفه .... 

وخليج عند كلمتج تبا أي شئ مني يوم العرس قبل بيوم ما شئ ، وكوني قويه في مواجهتج وردي عليه وإذا فاتحج في الموضوع حاولي تنهينه بالرفض وقولي له كيف تقدر تطلب منى هالطلب في هالوقت وإذا تحبني واتخاف عليه لا تطلب هالشئ ... 

الله يهديه .... ويعقله ....

----------


## h2h

حاسبي اختي والله ما تدري شو بيصير لين شهر 6 لا سمح الله صارت مشاكل ولا شي ولا انفصلتوا لا سمح الله

ولو حملتي شو بيكون موقفج حاسبي مب زين ترا .. شو بيقولون عنج حامل قبل عرسها 

قوليله ما يصير جي لو صار حمل ولا شي حتى لو قالج اي شي لا تقتنعين

ما تدري ربج شو بيكتبلج 

ف حاسبي .. وحاولي تقنعينه عشان يصبر ولو يباج صدق بيصبر

----------


## فطوم84

الغلا طبعا لازم ترفضين انا كملت مع ريلي سنه في الملجه وعمره ما طلب مني هالطلب قولي له كل شي في وقته حلو  :Smile:

----------


## مدمن غلاك

حبيبتي انا اعرف وحده نفس حالتج بس طبعا مع علم الاهل

دخل عليها وكل شئ وسو حفلة استقبال بدال العرس

----------


## محاسبه

استغفر الله

----------


## شم الريحان

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## وفــــــيه

عزيزتي
لا ترضين ابد 
يالغاليه المفروض هو مايرضاها عيلج 
الله لا ايقول استوانبينكم شي او لا قدر الله لا قدر الله محد ضامن عمره شو بيكون موقفج كيف بيكون شعورج وانت بس كنت مالجه شو بيكون شعور ابوج واهلج 
خله يتريا وقولي له رايج في الموضع انج مب اموافقه وبتترين لين العرس ان شالله
شو يضمن لج عقب ما بيودرج 
لا توافقين اختي

----------


## miss.japan

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

لا تسايرينه وحاولي تفهمينه

----------


## دار الحوسني

> ولا تلعنج الملايكة ولا شي
> هذا للحين مب ريلج لانه ما اشهرتوا الزواج
> تحملي تسوينها
> شو يضمنج مايطلقج ويقول هي مب بنت
> كيف تثبتين انه منه وهو جدام الناس مادخل عليج

----------


## طفله خجوله

لاترضيـن نصيحه بيتحسب بسرعه ينقص عليج . .
اتخيلي لو حملتي وانتي بعدج ماعرستي !! 
صدقيني عادي يقولج عقبها ماباج . .
ف اتمنى انج ماترضين ^^

----------


## أحبك يا دنيتي

لا ترضين ابدا 
خله يتريا وبالعكس كل شي بوقته حلوووو

----------


## ساره السويدي

ليش هو خاطبنج بس عشان هالشي ؟ انا اقول خبري اهلج اذا استمر في هالشي
ليش يبا يطعنهم في ظهرهم ؟ مب مسوي اعتبار لاي حد ليش هو ضامن عمره؟ 
اذا لاسمح الله توفى او استوى فيه شي لا قدر الله شوه يكون مصيرج غير الفضايح؟ 
صح انه ريلج بس بعدكم ماسويتوا الاشهار والاشهار هو الوليمه بحضور الناس 
لاتطاوعينه 

الناس قاعده تموت فجأه يوم ورا يوم الله يعقل عليه

----------


## قصر المحبه

> تخيلي تحملين !!!
> او تخيلي لا سمح الله ماصار نصيب ...و خسرتي عذريتج !
> انا ملجت سنه و عمري ماشفت ريلي ...
> انا لو مكانج مابوافق ..برويه اني رزينه ...و بقوله لا ...انشاءالله يوم بنعرس سو الي تباه ...بس الحين بليز لاتفتح الموضوع ...
> يكمن تكبرين في عينه ......
> الله يهدي الجميع


انا اييد كلام الاخت

ياااااااااختي لا تغلطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## الهي نور قلبي

حبيبتي هو صدق ريلج بشرع الله بس ما يصير فديتج قبل اشهار الزواج...حاولي تقنعينه باسلوبج بان الايام تمر بسرعة وان شاء اله راح يقتنع ...طمنينا شو بيصير وياج ولاتغلطين غلطة تندمين عليها عقب 
الله يجمعكم على خير

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله ييسر امورج ويتمم لج ع خير

----------


## NARRY

انا اعرف وحده ريلها دخل عليها قبل بيوم اتخيلي
وفي يوم العرس سوى حادث ومات 
وعقبها حملت واتهموها بلخيانه وصارت مشاااااااااااكل اتخيلي قبل يوم بس
وين تبين انتي قبل 6 شهوووووووووووووور
استهدي بالله حبيبتي ولا تغلطييييييييين ابدا وتحملي تسمعين كلامه فهالشي ربج مايرضاها

----------


## دينا مسلمة

الحمد لله ان كل شيئ صار على خير
لعل اللى حدث يكون سبب فى تعجيل زواجكم باذن الله
الله ييسرلكم الخير
لكن نصيييييييييييييييييييييحه هاااااااااااااااامه
اسرارك انتى وزوجك تكون بينك وبينه فقط والا المشكله البسيطه جدا قد تنتهى بكوارث اذا دخل اطراف غير الزوجين
والله صدقينى انا اخى انفصل عن اللى عاقد عليها بسبب انها تحكى كل صغيره وكبيره تحدث بينهم فلم يعد يثق بها ولا يحكى لها الا شيئ وزادك المشاكل الا ان انتهت بالانفصال
عافانى الله واياكى

----------


## حرم المهيــري

حبيبي ..

لاتوافقين أبدآ لاتوافقين حتى لو زعل عليج برايه أهم شي 
ماتسوين أي شي ممكن يضرج فالمستقبل وتطيحين يمكن من عينه
وعين اهلج(الله لاقال طبعآ) 
والافضل انه الوحده اتخلي اهلها ، يمنعون المكالمات بين الريال وحرمته ،
لانه هالتسرع من الشباب سببه المكالمات واللي يدور فيها ..

بارك الله فيج ، وموفقه

----------


## عيناويه موووت

> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
> 
> 
> الغلا انتي بروحج قلتيها تخيلي حملتي 
> لاتقصين على غمرج وتقولن هذا ريلي ولاز البيه وغيره 
> ترى بعد من اكمال الزواج التشهير وانتوا بعدكم ماكملتوا هذا الشرط 
> 
> هانت اصبروا واذا على خطيبج حاولي تواسينه وتقنعينه ان هذا لشي مابيصير الا عقب العرس انشاءالله 
> 
> ...

----------


## ظل النهار

حبيبتي انا بعتقد انه اختبارلج فأنتي قوليله لا خليها لزوجنا بتكون احلى واجمل اتريه شوي

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

ان الخوات ما قصرو وياج
وربي يوفقج ان شالله حبوبه..

----------


## الهرمودي

حبيبتي استحيتي؟؟؟؟!!!! شيء غريب

لازم تستحين من ناس ومن اهلج قبل كل شيء؟؟؟؟ ومب منه؟؟؟؟!!!!

الله يهديه يارب

بس حبيبتي ديري بالج ولا تغلطين فهاي غلطة عووووووووووووووده 

ومب بس انتي اللي يتتحملين حتى اهلج ،،، والكل بيلوم اهلج،،،،

ديري بالج على عمرج

وقوليله رجاءاً لا تتكلم عن هالموضوع اذا بغيت اتكلمني،،،

----------


## ud,k

تحذري تحذرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي لاتسوين شي اكبر غلط عيل ليش مسوين العرس لانه اشهار وانتي تسوين شي في السر عقب اذا استوى شي في هالفتره لين يوم العرس بتتندمييييييييييييييييييييييييين وااااااايد اتحذري لاتغلطين وحاولي تصبرينه مب وقته انا بعد اعرف وحده سوت كذي قبل عرسها عقب استوت مشاااكل بين الاهل وطلقها ولافكر فيها خذ الي يباه ليش العرس خلاص عادي عنده وهي تمت متندمه وهو عرس بوحده غيره عشاااان يقهر اهلها

----------


## FFF

اتحملي على عمرج

----------


## $الدماني$

انت توج مالجة.. واحساسج انج مستحية عاااااااااادي .. تصدقين انا يوم ريلي كان يقولي حبيبي او احبج احس كل شعر جسمي يوقف وانتفض من البرد.. بس انت حاولي اتسكرين الموضوع وياه بطريقة انه لو تحبني اترياني..

بالتوفيق

----------


## جورية برونزية

اياني وياج اسووويله سالفه خليه يقول الي فخاطره لاتلبيله هالشي وربي بتندمين يا بتحملين وما بيسوالج عرس ولا والعياذ بالله مصيرج مثل غيرج يفر عليج الورقه ماعليه سايريه اقنعيه بس نصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييحه لا سووينها

----------


## همووووومه

لو يحبج صدق جان ما طلب منج هالشي ... ؟؟ !! وانتي وين عقلج .. يعني تخيلي كل يوم على هالحاله وبعدين شو خليت حق شهر 6 ؟؟؟ خلاص فديتج بيمل منج واصلا انتي كيف ترضينها على عمرج 

ومثل ما قالن البنات وايد مشاكل صارت بسبة هالشي وانتي فكري بعقلج مب بقلبج 

وربي يهديكم

----------


## غرم

يالله يالله يالله مب جي عاد الواحد واصل حده !!!!!!!

حبيبتي المفروض من اول مايقول جي تعطييييييييينه كاااااااااااااااااااااش في وييه تقول لين له باعلى صوتج وكلج شموخ .....

( لا ياولد الناس .. انا ماني من بنات الريح ... مالجين نعم ريلي نعم ... بس نحن لنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا وعايشين بين الناس) 
( لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو <<< جوفي اشطولها 

لو انت كنت تباني فعلا شريكة حياتك ما كنت طلبت مني هالطلب ولا رضيته علي من الاساس 

وفي شي اسمه دين يربط ويقيد سلوك البني آدم ...... حسسيه انتي منو وقدرج كيف كبير وياجبل مايهزك عواصف مب ريح

حسسيه انه سوااااا (ذنــــــــــــــب)

----------


## ام ميثاني..

سمحيلي بكلمه انتي ياهل وعقلج صغيروني واااااااااااايد

----------


## روحهـ تحبني

اختي نصيحه مني انا بعد ملجت سنه وكان ريلي ييني بس ماطلب مني هالشي
وانتي تمي رافضه طلبه لانه بعضهم يختبر حرمته والبعض ياخذ اللي يباه ويترك الحرمه في الاخير

----------


## مها جميرا

جدمو العرس 

و الله يوفقكم

----------


## زهرة كلباء

لا والف لا ...



لا تتخبلي ،، وايد شباب قالوا جي لحريمهم بالنهاية طلقوا حريمهم ،، والريال ما يهمه شيء لو يطلق باليوم الف مرة ..

تحملي عزيزتي

----------


## noor25

كون ذكية اختي

ولا تعطيه اي شي يطلبه منج


لا قبل اتعرسين

ما يسوى عليج كلام الناس وهلج

يمكن يطلقج لا سمح الله

انت ماتعرفني شو يصير بعدين

اتحلمي على عمرج

----------


## kokabody

أخاف من ربي يلعني لأنه في هالحالة أعتبر زوجته وإذا ما لبيته راح تلعني الملائكة وأخاف ما أعفه ويروح بعدها للحرام بسسسسس صدقوني أنا لليوم مب قادرة أرمسه وكل ما أبي اتصل عليه أخااااف وقلبي يدقققققققق ما أعرف والله ساعدوني دخيلكم



الله يلعنج ويروح للحرام ومادرى شو .. جيه شو هو تعال وادخل 
لا ختيه خله يستريح مكانه و يعين من الله خير وجان ما فيه صبر 
رمسي اهلج واستعيلوا العرس قبل لايطيح الفاس فالراس

----------


## أم سعيد 15

الله يعينج لا ألف لاء

----------


## أم اشجان

ياويلج لاتطاوعينه لو يحبج يصبر فديتج وان شاء الله بتعرسون وبمر الوقت عيل نحن شو نقول انا وريلي تمينا 6 شهور ماجفنا بعض غير فالملجه وهاي كانت اول مره يجوفني فيها هههههه وماجافني غير فالعرس بس تحملنا لانا نبا بعض لاتطاوعينه باجر بقول سوت الشي من ورى اهلها وباجر بتسوي اي شي والله يتتم عليكم وينور لكم دربكم

----------


## نور القرآن

لا تخلينه وهو يبى يختبرج خلج ثقيله ياما قصص مثل قصتج وبعدين انفصلو لا لا

----------


## BanTooTa

حبيبتي انت لازم اتفهمينه اذا هو يحبج لازم يخاف عليج و ما يطلب منج ها الشيء لان حلات فترة الملجة يوم تكون بريئة و حب من دون شهوة يعني كل شيء في وقته حلو بعدين ما بيكون له طعم .. و غير هذا يعني ممكن هالشيء تكون له عواقت لو حملت كيف بتفسرين هالشيء لاهلج !!!!! خلينا على العادات و التقاليد احسنلج  :Smile:  الله يوفقكم و يخليكم لبعض و يتم الزواج على فرحة و خير ركزي حبيبتي على العرس علشان يطلع احلى عرس  :Smile:

----------

